# Diabetic preppers



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I just finished listening to the audio-book version of 



on YouTube, and one of the major themes was the death of the protagonist's daughter from diabetes, because there was no way to keep insulin refrigerated after tshtf (and no way to make more after what that had run out).

I have known for some time that if you boil the roots of huckleberry plants and then drink the liquid several times a day it can help with diabetes. Well, I just ran across two desert plants with a reputation of helping diabetics:

*Prickly Pear Cactus*
There has been medical interest in the prickly pear plant. Some studies have shown that the pectin contained in the prickly pear pulp lowers levels of "bad" cholesterol while leaving "good" cholesterol levels unchanged. Another study found that the fibrous pectin in the fruit may lowers diabetics' need for insulin. Both fruits and pads of the prickly pear cactus are rich in slowly absorbed soluble fibers that help keep blood sugar stable. These are ongoing studies, and at this point there are no proven results on humans. You can make your own study and see if works for you, which is the only test that really counts.








*Mesquite Tree*
Medical studies of mesquite and other desert foods, have said that despite its sweetness, mesquite flour (made by grinding whole mesquite pods) "is extremely effective in controlling blood sugar levels" in people with diabetes. The sweetness comes from fructose, which the body can process without insulin. In addition, soluble fibers, such as galactomannin gum in the seeds and pods, slow absorption of nutrients, resulting in a flattened blood sugar curve, unlike the peaks that follow consumption of wheat flour, corn meal and other common staples.

"The gel-forming fiber allows foods to be slowly digested and absorbed over a four- to six-hour period, rather than in one or two hours, which produces a rapid rise in blood sugar."

Read more: http://www.desertusa.com/flowers/wild-medicinal-plants.html#ixzz4OUvWaysj
​Save
Save​


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Look up Dandelion root from different sources. Most sites will warn that dandelion root can significantly lower BGL. I am ordering some seeds for next spring. About 50,000. I hope to get a good field of them growing.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have 6 prickly pear cactus.in which 4 of them,are pads that broke off from the biggest of the first 2..in which i've had the first 2 over 5 years now.and yes they are flowering now.in which i plan on saving the juice from the pulp..


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

In any real world shtf scenario many will perish from the event or personal health reasons whatever the illness maybe ,even a simple fracture can lead to death but a chronic illness like diabetes is deadly even during regular times so imagine a shtf event and we have to be realistic about it ,folkloric medicines are and probably may work, but has anybody really tried them or consulted with your doctor on the real effects of it ,eating less carbs and limited exercise, like riding my bike only , for me is a sure way to keep my sugar under control and my heart in shape ,not to say that a big yellow flash in the sky won`t give me a aneurysm and kill me right there but lets be realistic here ,healthy folks will have a taught time making it ,imagine the sick ones. I just hope and pray that maybe a cured is on the horizon for the many chronic illnesses out there and we just have to worried about taking out the trash folks...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

OMG! I hit almost the hour and a half mark of the audiobook (thanks!) and realized, I don't have a percolator.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

readytogo said:


> In any real world shtf scenario many will perish from the event or personal health reasons whatever the illness maybe ,even a simple fracture can lead to death but a chronic illness like diabetes is deadly even during regular times so imagine a shtf event and we have to be realistic about it ,folkloric medicines are and probably may work, but has anybody really tried them


I got the information about huckleberry root from an older lady whose husband pastored a little country church in the middle of a national forest in Alabama. She told me that when she was a child she knew two older ladies who were sisters and they had diabetes, but an old Indian told their father to dig up some huckleberry roots, boil them, and let the water cool. Then, whenever the girls wanted a drink of water they should drink that instead. The next time they went to the doctor he said all sign of diabetes was gone.

Only recently, I went online and checked into some natural treatments for diabetes, and one of the commonly used herbal remedies, sure enough, has huckleberry root in it.

I don't have diabetes, but I know some people that do, and as the book illustrates, that can be deadly if tshtf. In that sort of situation, I imagine any option, no matter if it's "folk remedy" or not, will be tried, just to stay alive.
Save​


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Caribou said:


> OMG! I hit almost the hour and a half mark of the audiobook (thanks!) and realized, I don't have a percolator.


 We've got a little stainless steel camp pot like you get at Walmart. It was given to us by a friend for our anniversary in 1994, and we're still using it! We just perk on the stovetop, and it's always hotter and better tasting than a drip pot.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i got me a 8 cup percolator from wall mart,3 or 4 summers ago.i originally got it for camping.but i've used it during power outages as well..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I go to youtube all the time since most news sites are full of interruptions for my laptop that has a problem.

There is a video that says baking soda cures diabetes. :dunno:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Here is a good article on the subject. If you have a good understanding of chemistry, a power source, and a centrifuge you can make real insulin. If I had type 1 or a loved one did I'd be taking some chemistry courses and stockpiling a few supplies. I thought they used sheep pancreas not cow and pig like the article referenced. The end of the article has some Non insulin advice as well.

https://www.doomandbloom.net/how-to-make-insulin/


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I'm fortunate to only have Type II diabetes. I'm on Metformin and sticking with it, as it seems the only way off insulin is to be measured for a casket. My preps include making sure I have substantial sources of protein available, as larger helping of protein coupled with smaller doses of carbs will keep the blood sugar under control. One can manage Type II with diet and exercise...you won't get optimal results, but it is manageable over the long haul.

If I or a loved one had Type I, you'd best believe I'd be following the line that CrackbottomLouis laid out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Both my father and sister have struggled with type 2 diabetes. My sister is successfully diabetes free with no meds. Fortunately hers was more easily controlled with diet and other lifestyle changes. I thought it would be harder for her as she has never been overweight at all so I always assumed poor diet was less of a contributing factor. She has since had 2 children with no relapse. My father had a lot of the same results but still takes metformin daily. He also has never been overweight but I think it's harder for him to combat due to his more advanced age. He has noticed it is extremely important to control his diet or he can relapse and begin experiencing symptoms. He has much improved since his initial diagnosis by being very careful with his lifestyle choices like diet and exercise. Don't know 2hy I was compelled to write all that but it's 3 in the morning and i can't sleep.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

My best friend is off the metformin by watching what she eats. No more processed foods. She is buying what she wasn't able to grow at the farmers market and preserving it. Grinding her own wheat and such as well. It's made a huge difference for her.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> My best friend is off the metformin by watching what she eats. No more processed foods. She is buying what she wasn't able to grow at the farmers market and preserving it. Grinding her own wheat and such as well. It's made a huge difference for her.


I have a friend who was told she needed to go on meds, but did not want to. She has greatly changed her diet and walks/runs about 5 miles a day. Her numbers have improved significantly since she got serious about it. She had to give up her soda, candy, rice and other processed carbs. She has lost 25 + pounds as well. It can be done, but it takes discipline. She does not have meds because of her hard work. My guess is that many could go off the meds if they were more disciplined.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I was advised to go on medication for Type II also, but I refused the medicine and ruthlessly cut back on my carb intake, and cut glucose almost entirely out of my diet and started exercising regularly. I test my blood sugar every morning, and as long as I don't get stupid and eat a lot of sugar, my tests are all well within the normal range.

Unfortunately, I have a self-destructive streak that rears its ugly head from time to time. At those times, I eat a sugary cereal or dessert and feel like puking for hours afterward, followed by the inability to get to sleep. (Like right now). Every time, I tell myself, "remember how bad this feels and don't do it again." 

I guess I listen a little better each time, because the incidents are getting farther apart. I never realized how self-destructive I could be when I am feeling ill used by others. I really need to change my reactions to more positive things. Like, when I am emotionally injured, go for a walk instead of eating a piece of cake...


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

My husband has the same issues..uses insulin injectable and blood pressure med. When he goes gung ho on the exercise and doesn't drink or eat junk, he doesn't have to use much at all. It seems to me if he drops weight and stops going through the drive thrus on the way to work, he may be able to eliminate a lot of the meds.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> My husband has the same issues..uses insulin injectable and blood pressure med. When he goes gung ho on the exercise and doesn't drink or eat junk, he doesn't have to use much at all. It seems to me if he drops weight and stops going through the drive thrus on the way to work, he may be able to eliminate a lot of the meds.


My friend who has made such great improvements is raising her teenage grandson. He is also a diabetic. His blood sugar numbers are always dangerously high. Occasionally she finds gatorade bottles and candy wrappers of his. He is a teenager and has lost his parents, so he probably uses junk food as a form of comfort.

I know I have to be careful. I can eat a bunch of junk as well, but I am not a diabetic, nor even in the danger zone. I can imagine that many who end up with diabetes have out of control eating habits.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

When my blood sugar gets high I crave, I mean really crave, sweets. Went to a meeting just before Halloween where they had a table of cookie, cakes and other sugar. I made the mistake of taking a couple of cookies. The rest of that meeting I couldn't stay away from that table.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> When my blood sugar gets high I crave, I mean really crave, sweets. Went to a meeting just before Halloween where they had a table of cookie, cakes and other sugar. I made the mistake of taking a couple of cookies. The rest of that meeting I couldn't stay away from that table.


We really are so sweet and carb oriented in America. When I was teaching, the principal would buy donuts on Friday mornings, one of the worst things to eat. It is not like I never eat donuts, but it is rare. I find that if I eat junk, whatever it is, I will go get some more of that same junk. It is like an addiction. If I drive through somewhere and get anything, I will go and get the same thing again and again until I get a grip.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

To start with, one natural remedy for blood sugar control is to make the necessary lifestyle changes needed. This includes exercise! Plenty of physical activity will ensure that you stimulate your circulation and keep it strong to prevent wounds that won’t heal and infections that can occur with diabetes.If you’ve been diagnosed with having high blood sugar levels you may be looking for alternative remedies to lower your blood sugar levels. Any treatment depends on many factors, so please don’t self-diagnose.In addition to exercise, dietary changes are required. Avoiding processed sugars is a great start in keeping your glucose levels under control. It’s also a good idea to drop a little weight if you need to and start following a healthy diet, especially if your diet isn’t as it should be. I sometimes go crazy with sweets and breads and time after time my numbers go up so a good diet is primal.


----------

